# Passed basic obedience class!



## Carmen (Apr 27, 2011)

My spoo, Storm passed his basic obedience class at 18 weeks old!
The trainer agrees that he should make the perfect therapy dog! Which is excellent because that's the goal I've had all along for him.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congrats! Is that him in your avi? Nice solid black color. (I love the blacks.) What's next on his agenda?


----------



## Carmen (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, that is him in my avi.
We have advanced training this fall.
I plan so far for him to earn a CGC then TDI.
I love that AKC has decided to have a title for therapy dogs.


----------

